# New UKC Champion and a UKC Weight Pull Champion



## pbeauvais (Dec 12, 2010)

Me and my team member Clay have been at it now for a few weeks in a row, traveling across the state lines and Winning!! 3 weekends ago in Mississippi my teammate Clay went ahead and finished out Boogieman in the ring and earned his UKC Championship in conformation and Punisher took home 3 First Place wins in weight pull and took home a Most Weight Pull award . The following weekend Punisher earned his Iron Dog Weight Pull 3 Title in a Weight pull event in Houston. This past weekend I couldn't make the trip but Clay came through and took Punisher and Boogieman and headed to Perry, Ga for some weight pull and confirmation. Boogieman got a win in the Champion class and is 1 leg closer to that Grand Champion Title. He was the youngest dog by far in the Champion class and that was with a novice handler and the dog did all the work and still came through with a win. Can't wait to see what he does when he gets a little older. Punisher was at it again with the weight pulling taking 1st place all 3 days and also took home Most Weight Pulled and Most weight Pulled Per Pound and that was with working with Clay pulling him only twice a couple of days before the pull. The cart wasn't moving properly (going right) and the carpet was brand new but he still came through for Clay and did the damn thing. He earned his Weight Pull Champion this weekend. So let me introduce Team No F.E.A.R's heavy hitters:

CH A&N FONVIELLE'S THE STUFF OF LEGENDS DNA-P
UWPCH URO2 CH The Pit House's Punisher CGC GDT ID3 ID5 IDWP3 DNA-P

Mississippi Show Pics


















































Pics from the Perry Ga show


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Congrats man! Your big boy was pulling good this weekend. I was the guy that was pulling the 2 fawn dogs, Sonny & Tink. Was glad I made it out Saturday. Had a real good time.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome!! Congrats on your wins!!I really like your boy Punisher since you posted all those awesome pics of him when you joined, he's a total BA!!

Congrats to your boy Clay and his dog Boogieman too


----------



## Committed2excellence (May 3, 2011)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Congrats man! Your big boy was pulling good this weekend. I was the guy that was pulling the 2 fawn dogs, Sonny & Tink. Was glad I made it out Saturday. Had a real good time.


Hey man. Good meeting you. Would have liked to have pulled more, but you know how it goes from week to week. Hit me up on facebook if you are on. It's not letting us add anyone right now. Teamnofear workingapbt.

Clay


----------



## Committed2excellence (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, Phil, Tink is a monster. You gotta make the next pull


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS again!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yay to all!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats!
dude's puttin in work!!!
good job bro


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good looking dog and great job!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Great work, guys!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is AWESOME! great job and congrats!


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Congrats guys and keep up the Awesome work!!


----------

